# How to adjust TP sensor



## whoeaa (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a nissan N14 with a GA14DE engine.
I want to check if my TPS is working right. Accidentally i turned the tps a little.
When idle it runs 850 but when i put my gear in 1 it will go up to 1400 (to high), when again out the gear it runs 850 again. Propably it's due to the TPS (or any other suggestions???)
On the forum i have found some articles about setting the tps (using a multimeter and should be around 0.45v) but found nothing about setting it for a 1.4 engine.
My question is: how to set my TPS???

Sorry for my english i'm dutch.


----------

